# redbelly not eating



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i recently got a 3" redbelly 5 days ago...the day after i got him i cleaned my tank and moved everything around and what not so i know that could cause the P to take time in eating, its been 4 days since the tank was moved and the only thing hes eatin is a a bite of a Silus puffer's rear end, and then another bite of the other Silus puffer's rear end..thats the only thing he's aten in the past 5 days that ive had him and today i got some baby feeders and threw them into my tank with him, the oscar hes with is eating them no problem, my P took a bite of the feeder, he didnt bite him in half, he was just getting his lips wet and that was it, no eating still...i was just wondering if anybody had any opinions for me, thaanks


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

just be patient my friend..you have to give your piranha some time get use to the envoriment and their new home...just keep feeding them as normal. when their are hungry, their will eat..

FYI>>>stay away from feeder..you should feed your piranha talipia, shrimp, scallop, frozen food, silver side, fish fillet, pallets, etc.... just my suggestion. good luck.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

first get the puffer out of the tank. many puffers are poisonous. and the redbelly should not be in with an oscar either. they should be kept with thier own kind. just give it time and it will eat.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

welsher7 said:


> first get the puffer out of the tank. many puffers are poisonous. and the redbelly should not be in with an oscar either. they should be kept with thier own kind. just give it time and it will eat.


I agree, your lucky hes not hungry yet because once he is he will most likely eat both puffers, the oscar, and anything else you have in the tank with him.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

welsher7 said:


> first get the puffer out of the tank. many puffers are poisonous. and the redbelly should not be in with an oscar either. they should be kept with thier own kind. just give it time and it will eat.


Agreed :nod:


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Citizen said:


> first get the puffer out of the tank. many puffers are poisonous. and the redbelly should not be in with an oscar either. they should be kept with thier own kind. just give it time and it will eat.


I agree, your lucky hes not hungry yet because once he is he will most likely eat both puffers, the oscar, and anything else you have in the tank with him.
[/quote]
that is the first thing that i though, puffer can be poisonous.....so be carefull!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

i


> recently got a 3" redbelly 5 days ago...the day after i got him i cleaned my tank and moved everything around and what not so i know that could cause the P to take time in eating


The first question I have is, did you cycle the tank before introducing your new RBL?



> its been 4 days since the tank was moved and the only thing hes eatin is a a bite of a Silus puffer's rear end, and then another bite of the other Silus puffer's rear end..


You need to remove the puffer as soon as posible. You' re putting the poor puffer under a lot of stress and like stated in previous threads, puffers are poisonious.



> thats the only thing he's aten in the past 5 days that ive had him and today i got some baby feeders and threw them into my tank with him


Goldfish feeders are very bad for your piranhas. Read threads in the nutrition forum and you will see why.



> the oscar hes with is eating them no problem, my P took a bite of the feeder, he didnt bite him in half, he was just getting his lips wet and that was it, no eating still...i was just wondering if anybody had any opinions for me, thaanks


You should not have an Oscar mixed with Piranhas either. Piranha and Oscars are not community fishes that you can mix together. Either the Oscar will outgrow the Piranha and swallow it or the Piranha will pick the Oscar aparat. I'm putting my money on the Piranha.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.

Hater


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

no i didnt cycle the tank the P's doing fine...Silus puffers ARN'T poisonous un like a select others who are, i could keep my oscar in the tank because its been proven that oscars CAN live with piranha's under circumstances, and the behavioral of the Piranha. im saying that because ive seen countless video's, and ive asked pet owners, and employers, and freinds about that subject. My oscar and P are doing fine right now, sure they dance now and then but no bites, i keep them very well fed, or else food in the tank, my observation is on them highly, and even to small things like my temperature is a couple degree's down for the piranha's aggression comfort zone, if you would like to give opinions i would enjoy hearing them, thanks


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

keep us updated


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> no i didnt cycle the tank the P's doing fine


This response pretty much sums up what kind of person we are dealing with here.



> Silus puffers ARN'T poisonous un like a select others who are


Was under the impresion that all puffers were poisonious. Maybe another member can correct me on this.



> i could keep my oscar in the tank because its been proven that oscars CAN live with piranha's under circumstances, and the behavioral of the Piranha. im saying that because ive seen countless video's, and ive asked pet owners, and employers, and freinds about that subject.


Where has it been proven that Piranhas can live with Oscars? Where is your source? How do you know this to be true? Who that you know has been able to keep Oscars and Piranhas together for life? How old are you? I ask this because a response like this one can only come from a child.

You seen videos of people keeping Oscars and Ps together that might be true but what you don't see is what happens to the Oscars if kept with Piranhas for a long time. They get EATEN!

The pet store is trying to sell you everything they can. They will tell you anything you want to hear as long as you buy what they are selling. We, on the other hand, are not selling you anything and we are trying to give you some advice so you won't make the same mistakes we did. The difference is, we are talking from experience.



> sure they dance now and then but no bites, i keep them very well fed, or else food in the tank, my observation is on them highly, and even to small things like my temperature is a couple degree's down for the piranha's aggression comfort zone, if you would like to give opinions i would enjoy hearing them, thanks


This are signs that your Piranhas are picking on your Oscar. Don't be surprise if you found your Oscar half eaten one day. But hey, they are your fishes and you seem to know everything so why come to this forum to ask us any questions?

You want my opinion? Here it goes: I think you should quit fish keeping cause you obviously know nothing about it and you are to stubborn( hard headed) to learn, you need to grow up and most important of all, you need to stay in school kid because you need a lot of help with your grammar.

Hater


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

im not trying to say i know everything, i value all your responses even if you think i dont, i do...these pet store owners i talked to told me this (fyi i never bought anything at this guys place before) so it wouldnt be suckering me in for a sale. i DO realize that it is VERY VERY hard to keep a different species other then piranha's in my tank because it will get eaten im testing waters on this one. For cycling my tank i do realize that its supposed to be fully cycled before my P should have been dropped in it but the excitement got to me. but for my grammar who cares, this is a fish site not a grammar correcting site, sorry if i dont use capital I's, or proper punctuation. But believe me im on this site to LEARN MORE about the Piranha species, not to be put down because of beginner misteaks, you were all in my shoes once so why critisize?

and for feeding my piranha, i will be feeding him shrimp from now on, and healthier stuff other then feeders because they're bad for them.

and for feeding my piranha, i will be feeding him shrimp from now on, and healthier stuff other then feeders because they're bad for them, i will look into whats better for them to eat, and i will look over other good facts for him to live a better life


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ok, im going to ask this, i read thru this forum trying to find out what to feed a P my size but nothing caught my attention. People are saying salmon helps grow quicker and "thicker" others say its bad for the fish due to the oilyness of it. Also i read that people make be mixtures of vitamins, ground up fish, carrots flakes and what not, id obviously assume thats really healthy for them. how would i get ahold of these combinations for my 3" P. I'd love to see this guy grow healthy and quick, any pointerS?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> im not trying to say i know everything, i value all your responses even if you think i dont, i do...these pet store owners i talked to told me this (fyi i never bought anything at this guys place before) so it wouldnt be suckering me in for a sale.


I seriously doubt that any pet store owner that knows about fishes recommended this to you. If he did than you need to beware of him cause he doesn't have a clue about fishes.



> DO realize that it is VERY VERY hard to keep a different species other then piranha's in my tank because it will get eaten im testing waters on this one.


Testing what waters kid? We already told you what was going to happen to your Oscar and Puffer. You think you are the only person who has tried to mix this fishes together? It has already been done and it has already been proven that Oscars will not survive with Piranhas.



> For cycling my tank i do realize that its supposed to be fully cycled before my P should have been dropped in it but the excitement got to me.


I can understand this, I've been in your shoes kid. But from now on, try to cycle the tank before introducing any new fish to it.



> but for my grammar who cares, this is a fish site not a grammar correcting site, sorry if i dont use capital I's, or proper punctuation.


It helps us, the rest of the members who are trying to help you, understand what you are trying to say. But you are right, proper grammar is not required in this forum.



> But believe me im on this site to LEARN MORE about the Piranha species, not to be put down because of beginner misteaks, you were all in my shoes once so why critisize?


No one and I mean, no one in this forum was trying to put you down. You asked a question, we replied and you went on the offensive. We critisize you because you refuse to listen to experience hobbyist. But they are your fishes so do with them as you please.



> and for feeding my piranha, i will be feeding him shrimp from now on, and healthier stuff other then feeders because they're bad for them.


I'm shocked to have read this but at the same time, I'm very glad you are switching your Piranhas diet.



> ok, im going to ask this, i read thru this forum trying to find out what to feed a P my size but nothing caught my attention. People are saying salmon helps grow quicker and "thicker" others say its bad for the fish due to the oilyness of it. Also i read that people make be mixtures of vitamins, ground up fish, carrots flakes and what not, id obviously assume thats really healthy for them. how would i get ahold of these combinations for my 3" P. I'd love to see this guy grow healthy and quick, any pointerS?


To your fisrt question read this:

Piranha diet.

For your second question read here:

DYI recipe

Hope this helps.

Hater


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

it does help and i apprectiate your comments, thanks


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> it does help and i apprectiate your comments, thanks












Hater


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hhhhhmmmmmm well oscars with piranhas guess it depends on the tank and seroundings not sure! but my buddy has a 180 gal hes had 6-8" ps with 3-11" oscars for about hhhmmmm good year and a half the only ones fightin are the p's on p's they seem to love the oscars. so IT CAN BE DONE! ITSTHEICEMAN Tell these guys lol we live in winnpeg Crazyer things have happen. Dairy


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> hhhhhmmmmmm well oscars with piranhas guess it depends on the tank and seroundings not sure! but my buddy has a 180 gal hes had 6-8" ps with 3-11" oscars for about hhhmmmm good year and a half the only ones fightin are the p's on p's they seem to love the oscars. so IT CAN BE DONE! ITSTHEICEMAN Tell these guys lol we live in winnpeg Crazyer things have happen. Dairy


We have a member who had his Oscar with Caribas for 1 year and a half and one day, the Oscar was gone. They do survive with Piranhas for a while but eventually the Oscar will get eaten. The question is when?

It does not depend on the tank or any sorrounding. Unless you have a tank that is well over 1000gl where the Oscar can run and hide when he needs to, the Oscar will get eaten.

Hater


----------

